# Lighting ...



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have 1 strip of 55watt flourescent 10,000K and 1 strip of 55watt atinic blue 6,500K. Do you guys know if I could sell the atinic blue in exchange in getting another 55watt flourescent? If I take apart the atinic blue, the JBJ Lighting case will be messed up and i'll have to go and find another one.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

How does that hood work? How would it be messed up. I have never used a hood like that. Thanks!
jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, it's all compacted into a black case. It's an older model so you may not be familar with it. I tried once to take out the atinic blue light strip, but there was a bunch of wires and I didn't want to mess anything up so I stopped.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

So there is an actual blue strip that turn the bulbs blue? Or you cannot replace the bulb at all. Sorry, just trying to follow what you are saying.
jB


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Actinic blue 6500K? Actinic by nature is like 420nm, no where near 6500K. If you have an actinic, will look very blue to the naked eye, then you can simply rplace the bulb. There might be a small metal clip as part of the socket that holds the bulb in but no bulbs in commercial lighting fixtures are hard wired (except those azoo palm lights) You can simply remove the old bulb and replace with whatever K rating you want, As long as the wattage and pin arrangement is the same, you will have no trouble. Try contacting JBJ if it is more complicated than I assume it is. Maybe you strip light is unusual or I am missunderstanding you.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm... i'll take some pictures later on tonight.


----------

